# Input Eventually Becomes Unresponsive



## BertrandWilmot (Jan 6, 2012)

Greetings, finally getting into the FreeBSD forums, especially now that I have a problem I haven't been able to figure out.

Anywho, I'm running FBSD FreeBSD 8.2, first started noticing this problem in games/minecraft-client. Basically, it would force me to power-off my computer (via physical shutdown) because my input would become unresponsive; sometimes it'd hang on the last key I didn't let up on, so it'll just keep... thinking I'm holding that key down, so the programs themselves aren't crashing, I believe.

Recently I had to reset my computer in the same manner, but I wasn't even playing Minecraft. Everything just "froze up," hard to tell if it's the exact same symptom as before.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg didn't reveal anything obvious to me, but any logs are available upon request.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2012)

Post your xorg.conf.  Put /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere web-accessible (pastebin.com is popular here), and post the link to it.

I'm not going to jump in and blame AEI for this.  Not yet, anyway.


----------



## BertrandWilmot (Jan 6, 2012)

*Xorg.conf*

Here's Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/6wKhf6r2

Following is /etc/X11/Xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 285.05.09  (root@client.warp)  Tue Dec  6 21:46:05 CST 2011

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 280.13  (root@client.warp)  Tue Oct 11 23:20:44 CDT 2011

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "dri2"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ProView/EMC/PTS"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 80.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]"
    Option         "Coolbits" "1"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 260"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## BertrandWilmot (Jan 7, 2012)

Lots of freezes lately and the symptoms I described earlier. It is now more noticeable outside of minecraft-client. I'm currently running Windows to see if it's not a configuration or driver issue.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2012)

It doesn't sound familiar.  Some people have had trouble with certain versions of the NVidia driver.  Could also be power supply or other hardware problems.


----------



## BertrandWilmot (Jan 7, 2012)

It probably is a hardware issue, but I've tried two cards, so at least that's ruled out. I've tried both PCIe slots, too. The fan on my MoBo's heatsink died, but it has one of those passive sinks, anyway. The fan on my processor is brand new and at least felt and sounded to be a quality product, new thermal paste, too.

I haven't tried a memory test lately.

Could it be that JAVA is hanging in the background and then causing the same input bug while it appears to not be running? I do recall lots of problems with Java for F10 just hanging.

I guess I should get around to being miserable with Windows for a while, since it is just sitting on my disk.


----------

